
You don't need an Apple Mac laptop–everything you need is in a Google Chromebook - mikece
https://qz.com/1314197/you-dont-need-a-mac-laptop/
======
stephenr
This is _surely_ a paid piece 'sponsored' by Google?

~~~
randyzwitch
Netbooks are the next big thing! Oh wait, we already tried that...

------
randyzwitch
Assuming you don't need to compile software

~~~
williamstein
Crostini. The latest (bleeding edge) version of ChromeOS supports (with a GUI)
running almost any Linux software, including Visual Studio Code, Android
Studio, etc. It's fantastic, supported, and does not require an insecure
switch to "dev mode" or anything.

------
txsh
You don’t need a car. You can just walk everywhere.

